# Electric Model T on Craigslist



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I just found this listed on Craigslist:

http://madison.craigslist.org/car/525481643.html

This guy has what was originally a Model T which has been heavily modified and converted to electric at 48 Volts.

I talked to this guy on the phone. He has a title for it as a 1925 Model T.
I think a person could actually get this licensed to be street legal!

Top speed is 35 mph. Is basically a cool little NEV that just needs to be finished off.

If only it had a roof and a heater....


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

cool

extremely very cool IF it was the original conversion, done waaaay back. 

There were electrics back then, before SCE PG&E and goodyear killed the red car line in Los Angeles.

the local reno car museum has perhaps a dozen or so electramafied tin lizzies from as early as 1898.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

I think any of us would go wild if we found an original, early 1900s electric car for sale.

It sounded like the original conversion to electric on this thing was done in the 70s. It uses resistance coils and other standard, older golf cart technology.


PS - I thought it was that judge and those weasels in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" that killed the red cars!?!?!


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Unless my eyes are worse than I thought, That thing looks like it was made of WOOD? Allbeit very striking to think of, A fiberglass repop is availiable in many body styles to fit that frame. Not to mention the replacement metal components are availiable for a little bit larger investment than the fiberglass. I have a 1932 Ford B Coupe and it is all metal. Frame is original while body is a repop. Anyone interested in this vehicle let me know and I'll send the link to the repop metal body parts.


----------

